# Canadians lining up to join spy agency



## Yrys (14 May 2007)

http://www.thestar.com/News/article/213181



> CSIS goes on hiring blitz, recruits 100 new officers from pool of 14,000
> 
> OTTAWA–Maybe it was the shock of 9/11. Maybe it is the reality of Canadians dying in the "war on terror" or charges against so-called "home-grown" terrorists.
> 
> ...


----------



## wildman0101 (14 May 2007)

cool allways liked that sneek and peek stuff,,,
good on em
cheers
                   best reagrds,,,
                             scoty b


----------



## NL_engineer (14 May 2007)

I wonder how many of those 14,000 people thought that they were signing up to be James Bond  ;D.


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I wonder how many of those 14,000 people thought that they were signing up to be James Bond  ;D.


You mean I can't be the new Bond?


----------



## rw4th (17 May 2007)

You can be a Canadian James Bond just keep in mind that instead of driving an Austin Martin and wearing a tuxedo, he rides a bicycle and wears a tweed sport coat


----------



## Mike Baker (17 May 2007)

Better then nothing I guess


----------



## stealthylizard (17 May 2007)

I work with someone that supposedly tried to join CSIS a few years ago.  Some interesting tales.  Anyways, he said the part most people fail on is linguistics.  I guess they take a "fake" language, and see if the applicant can study it, and being able to see word patterns, and structure, decipher the basis of the what the language is saying.  It would be interesting, but I will stick with being a part of the visible defence network.


----------



## Greymatters (17 May 2007)

rw4th said:
			
		

> You can be a Canadian James Bond just keep in mind that instead of driving an Austin Martin and wearing a tuxedo, he rides a bicycle and wears a tweed sport coat



More like riding a bus and wearing a khaki safari suit...


----------



## FredDaHead (20 May 2007)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> I work with someone that supposedly tried to join CSIS a few years ago.  Some interesting tales.  Anyways, he said the part most people fail on is linguistics.  I guess they take a "fake" language, and see if the applicant can study it, and being able to see word patterns, and structure, decipher the basis of the what the language is saying.  It would be interesting, but I will stick with being a part of the visible defence network.



Do you reckon they use Orcish, Elvish or do they go with the more classic Klingon?  ;D


----------



## Yrys (20 May 2007)

I don't think they go for Klingon, too classic, there is even a dictionnary for it...


----------



## FredDaHead (20 May 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I don't think they go for Klingon, too classic, there is even a dictionnary for it...



Sadly, I'm sure there are also dictionaries for Elvish and Orcish... LOTR geeks are much stupider than Trekkies. (Read: LOTR geeks will buy anything; Trekkies demand quality and some kind of usefulness) Besides, LOTR is popular these days, and I'd postulate that those who have delusions of being the next James Bond also have delusions of Orcish being a useful language to know.


----------



## Greymatters (21 May 2007)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Anyways, he said the part most people fail on is linguistics.  I guess they take a "fake" language, and see if the applicant can study it, and being able to see word patterns, and structure, decipher the basis of the what the language is saying.



If its the one I think your friend is refering to, it is not a 'language test', it's a 'language aptitude test', which is a bit different.


----------



## guns_and_roses (17 Mar 2008)

I just researched on the agency and it has to do with everything I like. Maybe I look into it more. Just one question, is this the Canadian CIA.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Mar 2008)

Future_soldier said:
			
		

> I just researched on the agency and it has to do with everything I like. Maybe I look into it more. Just one question, is this the Canadian CIA.



Wow, i'm having a hard time keeping track of what you want to do in life.......


----------



## benny88 (17 Mar 2008)

Future_soldier said:
			
		

> Just one question, is this the Canadian CIA.



   Who gives a damn? Even if you were to join the actual CIA, I can assure you it's nothing like the movies. Get over the Look Cool Factor. You said:



			
				Future_soldier said:
			
		

> I just researched on the agency and it has to do with everything I like.




   So why do you care what American agency it's most like?

Edited for wacky quote box


----------



## aesop081 (17 Mar 2008)

Future_soldier said:
			
		

> I just researched on the agency ......................... is this the Canadian CIA.



A one minute look at the agency's official website would have given you a good idea what the agency does.


----------



## Yrys (17 Mar 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> I'm can assure you it's nothing like the movies. Get over the Look Cool Factor.




Proof in point :  
Israel's Shin Bet launches blog - BBC News, Jerusalem


----------



## guns_and_roses (17 Mar 2008)

Cool factor? Whatever that is OK, but the reason I like what I had seen is it offers travel, a chance to look into different terrorist groups, help defend my country, the chance to work with other foreign agencies, etc...

BTW I'm old enough to realize that Hollywood is Hollywood, and not real life.


----------



## benny88 (17 Mar 2008)

Future_soldier said:
			
		

> Cool factor? Whatever that is OK, but the reason I like what I had seen is it offers travel, a chance to look into different terrorist groups, help defend my country, the chance to work with other foreign agencies, etc...
> 
> BTW I'm old enough to realize that Hollywood is Hollywood, and not real life.


   

  I'm not trying to discourage you from joining the CSIS, I was just pointing out that if you were interested in it, it shouldn't matter how it stacks up against CIA.


----------



## guns_and_roses (17 Mar 2008)

I didn't ask how it stacked up, I wanted to know if it was the same thing as the CIA, because I like the idea of working with them.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (17 Mar 2008)

"Or maybe it's stronger recruiting efforts by the Canadian Security Intelligence Service (CSIS), including outreach in ethnic communities."

Do anyone remember Scotland yard a couple weeks ago or is it just me?
I wonder how many are sitting in CSIS right now.


----------



## benny88 (17 Mar 2008)

Future_soldier said:
			
		

> I didn't ask how it stacked up, I wanted to know if it was the same thing as the CIA, because I like the idea of working with them.



   Ok, whatever, I don't want a pissing contest. Good luck with what you decide to do.



			
				X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> "Or maybe it's stronger recruiting efforts by the Canadian Security Intelligence Service (CSIS), including outreach in ethnic communities."
> 
> Do anyone remember Scotland yard a couple weeks ago or is it just me?
> I wonder how many are sitting in CSIS right now.



   To be honest X-mo, I think that's racist and uncalled for. Don't equate religious fanaticism with race.


----------



## COBRA-6 (17 Mar 2008)

Future_soldier said:
			
		

> I didn't ask how it stacked up, I wanted to know if it was the same thing as the CIA, because I like the idea of working with them.



It is not. CSIS could more accurately be compared to Britain's Security Service (MI5).


----------



## George Wallace (17 Mar 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> To be honest X-mo, I think that's racist and uncalled for. Don't equate religious fanaticism with race.



A fine line you just drew there.  Seems it is you who pulled out the "Race Card".  I sure hope that is not your normal MO where you work.  

I think X-mo-1979 made a valid point and one that may be a very serious Security Concern.  If you don't think so, perhaps you have some reason not to that we should hear about.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Mar 2008)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> It is not. CSIS could more accurately be compared to Britain's Security Service (MI5).



Now you went and really confused him.


----------



## guns_and_roses (17 Mar 2008)

Definitely not a race thing. But you can't just hire any foreigner.  Also does the CSIS work with the ASIO? and what US organization do they work with?, oh and not really George I saw the MI5 as i read on the site about the CSIS working with Britain, Australia, and the US, and that all organizations exchange info.


----------



## benny88 (17 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A fine line you just drew there.  Seems it is you who pulled out the "Race Card".  I sure hope that is not your normal MO where you work.
> 
> I think X-mo-1979 made a valid point and one that may be a very serious Security Concern.  If you don't think so, perhaps you have some reason not to that we should hear about.



       He used the quote stating that CSIS was recruiting people of different ethnicity and immediately drew the connection to a terrorist incident, which I find offensive. If you call pointing out what I believe to be an inappropriate comment "pulling the race card" then so be it.




Edit for a spelling error


----------



## George Wallace (17 Mar 2008)

Future_soldier said:
			
		

> I didn't ask how it stacked up, I wanted to know if it was the same thing as the CIA, because I like the idea of working with them.



So you like to sit in a car full of empty coffee cups, sipping Timmies and eating Timbits, as you watch a suspects residence, waiting for him/her/them to go for a ride so that you can try and tail them to Walmart and back without being seen, or count down the seconds until your relief arrives?


----------



## guns_and_roses (17 Mar 2008)

LMAO, I said work with them, not like them.


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Mar 2008)

Future_soldier said:
			
		

> I didn't ask how it stacked up, I wanted to know if it was the same thing as the CIA, because I like the idea of working with them.



more like MI5 (or what ever the Brits call it now) 

edited to add

I should have read the whole thread before responding  : ushup:

for Future_Soldier have you looked at this?


----------



## medaid (18 Mar 2008)

Ah... You said you have done research Future_Soldier... but have you? Doesn't look like you've done a bloody thing, because if you have you'll know that there are SEVERAL different jobs in CSIS and they ALL deal with different things. Most if not all require formal training or a degree, the ability to pass polygraph and obtain and MAINTAIN a TS clearance. The only job I can think of off the top of my head is the job that George spoke about. Just because the agency works with other units, TFs, countries' intelligence and enforcement organizations, it does not mean YOU do. They are VERY picky about who they send to do their liason work, and as they should be. 

If you actually want to pick something and STICK to it now, go and speak to the Service's HR Reps at recruiting fairs all OVER the country. They will be able to dispell the myths and answer questions you may have. Just remember though... Watch what you say and ask intelligent questions. Those HOUR reps have really good memories, and the agents have better ones.

Benny... Please, x-mo's comments are valid, it had no "ethnic" or "racial" undertones as I see it. Give it a rest...


----------

